# Injured tail :(



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys, we have ha a female in with our male for 1 week exactly and today when checking on them we noticed the male as a graze that goes around the base of the tail. Would the female of bitten him? We are obviously very concerned and have separated them to ensure neither get hurt.

Is there anything we can do to help his tail heal so should we leave it to naturally heal itself?

Thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It could be cold tissue disease from dry air where it's housed. Also, mange is a possiblility. I use Ivermectin Pour on, liluted 5 parts water to one part Ivermectin , which covers almost all forms of infestation. Three drops behind the head with repeat treatments one and two weeks later. The mousie could be trying to get at mites that tend to hide in hard to reach places. thetreatment may not be what it needs, but it won't hurt.

Is it possible that your mouse is grooming compulsively?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it could be as moustress says or it could be aggression from the female.The base of the tail is a favoured target.You usually get that if you introduced the male to the females cage rather than the other way round.


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your comments, we have contacted our breeder and they said it was probaby due to the male trying to keep mating with herwhen she's had enough. We have seperated them not so fingers crossed she's pregnant.

We introduced the female into the males cage as that was what was recommended by our breeder.


----------

